# Rom Filename explanations



## [Truth] (Apr 13, 2008)

so i downloaded a few nintendo 64 roms.
now i have for example a archive called Donkey_Kong_64.7z, which contains all the different versions of the game (thanks to 7zip):






what i know:
(U) = USA
(E) = Europe
(J) = Japan
[!] = Good tested Rom (?)
[m4] = Multi 4 etc.

but what are the other extensions for?
like [b1], [b2], [f1], [f2], [o1], [h1C] and many others in 7zips of other games.

is there like a wiki site which contains all the explanations?


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 13, 2008)

```
..................
...............: STANDARD CODES ::...............
: :\
: [a] Alternate [p] Pirate :\
: [b] Bad Dump [t] Trained :\
: [f] Fixed [T-] OldTranslation :\
: [T+] NewerTranslation :\
: [h] Hack (-) Unknown Year :\
: [o] Overdump [!] Verified Good Dump :\
: (M#) Multilanguage (# of Languages) :\
: (###) Checksum (??k) ROM Size :\
: ZZZ_ Unclassified (Unl) Unlicensed :\
:...............................................:\
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

.................
................: SPECIAL CODES ::...............
: :\
: .-----Gameboy-----. .----Super Nintendo----. :\
: [ [C] Color ] [ (BS) BS ROMs ] :\
: [ [S] Super ] [ (ST) Sufami Turbo ] :\
: [ [BF] Bung Fix ] [ (NP) Nintendo Power ] :\
: `-----------------' `----------------------' :\
: .--------Atari---------. :\
: .-----Genesis-----. [ (PAL) Euro Version ] :\
: [ (1) Japan ] `----------------------' :\
: [ (4) USA ] .---------GBA----------. :\
: [ (5) NTSC Only ] [ [hI??] Intro hacks ] :\
: [ (8) PAL Only ] `----------------------' :\
: [ (B) non USA ] .--------Coleco--------. :\
: [ [c] Checksum ] [ (Adam) ADAM Version ] :\
: [ [x] Bad Checksum] `----------------------' :\
: [ [R-] Countries ] :\
: `-----------------' :\
: .--------NES/FC--------. :\
: .--NeoGeo Pocket--. [ (PC10) PlayChoice 10 ] :\
: [ [M] Mono Only ] [ (VS) Versus ] :\
: `-----------------' [ [hFFE] FFE Copier fmt] :\
: `----------------------' :\
:...............................................:\
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

.................
................: COUNTRY CODES ::...............
: :\
: (1) Japan & Korea (4) USA & BrazilNTSC :\
: (A) Australia (J) Japan :\
: (B) non USA (Genesis) (K) Korea :\
: (C) China (NL) Netherlands :\
: (E) Europe (PD) Public Domain :\
: (F) France (S) Spain :\
: (F) World (Genesis) :\
: (FC) French Canadian (SW) Sweden :\
: (FN) Finland (U) USA :\
: (G) Germany (UK) England :\
: (GR) Greece (Unk) Unknown Country :\
: (HK) Hong Kong (I) Italy :\
: (H) Holland (Unl) Unlicensed :\
:...............................................:\
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

.......................
.............: STANDARD CODE NOTES ::............
: :\
: [a] This is simply an alternate version of a :\
: ROM. Many games have been re-released to :\
: fix bugs or even to eliminate Game Genie :\
: codes (Yes, Nintendo hates that device). :\
: ------------------- :\
: [b] A bad dump often occurs with an older :\
: game or a faulty dumper (bad connection). :\
: Another common source of [b] ROMs is a :\
: corrupted upload to a release FTP. :\
: ------------------- :\
: [f] A fixed game has been altered in some way :\
: so that it will run better on a copier :\
: or emulator. :\
: ------------------- :\
: [h] Something in this ROM is not quite as it :\
: should be. Often a hacked ROM simply has :\
: a changed header or has been enabled to :\
: run in different regions. Other times it :\
: could be a release group intro, or just :\
: some kind of cheating or funny hack. :\
: ------------------- :\
: [o] An overdumped ROM image has more data :\
: than is actually in the cart. The extra :\
: information means nothing and is removed :\
: from the true image. :\
: ------------------- :\
: [t] A trainer is special code which executes :\
: before the game is begun. It allows you :\
: to access cheats from a menu. :\
: ------------------- :\
: [!] Verified good dump. Thank God for these! :\
:...............................................:\
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

......................
.............: SPECIAL CODE NOTES ::.............
: :\
: **** SNES **** :\
: (BS) These Japanese ROMs were distributed :\
: through a satellite system in Japan :\
: known as the Broadcast Satellaview. :\
: They were transmitted along with a TV :\
: show which was connected to the game in :\
: some way. These games were only playable :\
: during the show, and thus stop after an :\
: hour, and many were timed so that only :\
: certain time periods were playable. :\
: ------------------- :\
: (ST) The Sufami Turbo device allowed two :\
: GameBoy sized carts to be plugged into :\
: the SNES. Certain carts combined into :\
: new games much like the Sonic & Knuckles :\
: lock-on technology by Sega. :\
: ------------------- :\
: (NP) Nintendo Power has been known to release :\
: games only available to its subscribers. :\
: Most of these ROMs are Japanese, as this :\
: practice occured mainly in Japan. :\
: ------------------- :\
: :\
: **** Genesis **** :\
: (1) Carts with this code will run on both :\
: Japanese and Korean machines. :\
: ------------------- :\
: (4) While this code is technically the same :\
: as a (U) code, it is a newer header :\
: format and represents that the cart will :\
: run on USA and Brazil NTSC machines. :\
: ------------------- :\
: (B) This country code indicates that the :\
: cart will run on any non US machine. :\
: ------------------- :\
: [c] This code represents a cart with known :\
: faulty checksum routines. :\
: ------------------- :\
: :\
: **** GameBoy **** :\
: [BF] Bung released a programmable cartridge :\
: compatable with the GameBoy which could :\
: hold any data you wished to play. :\
: However, many games do not function on :\
: Bung v1.0 carts and have to be 'fixed.' :\
: ------------------- :\
: :\
: **** Nintendo **** :\
: PC10 The PlayChoice 10 was an arcade unit :\
: which played exact copies of NES games :\
: in an arcade cabinet. The machines had a :\
: choice of 10 games to choose from and :\
: ran for about 3 minutes on 25 cents. :\
: ------------------- :\
: :\
: VS The Versus system ran on similar hard- :\
: ware to the PC10 machines, but simply :\
: allowed you to play against each other. :\
:...............................................:\
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

...........
...................: Credits ::..................
: :\
: Document written by Psych0phobiA / q^-o|o-^p :\
: :\
: All codes developed by Cowering for the :\
: Goodxxxx series ROM file renaming utilities. :\
: :\
: Visit #rareroms on NewNet in IRC! :\
:...............................................:\
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
```


----------



## xalphax (Apr 13, 2008)

cool, solves a mystery, thanks!


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 13, 2008)

really really nice!
exactly what i was looking for.
thank you very much!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, pretty cool.
So basically "B1" means bad dump from Japan?


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 13, 2008)

Kamui101 said:
			
		

> Wow, pretty cool.
> So basically "B1" means bad dump from Japan?


no i think it means bad dump number 1 etc.
sometimes there are 9 different * in a rom archive.*


----------

